# Installed H&R's on my avant...



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

Sorry it's a cameraphone pic, but it's all i had available. What a world of difference with the new suspension.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

your rear is a little lower no? hows the ride? is it harsh?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (DTOYVR6)*

Actually, I think the pic is a little misleading, it's even at all 4 corners. There's a 2 finger gap all the way around. I just took it for a good run today from Rockland to Newark airport via NJ tpk, back to Rockland via GSP, into Westchester then down to Canal St, up to the Cross Bx Expressway and Back to Westchester. I honestly can't believe how nice the ride is. I was a little fearful considering I had FK's on my old Passat, and it wasn't even as low as the A6 is and I hated to drive it in certain places, especially lower Manhattan and Brooklyn due to the harshness. But, given the different ranges of roadways I drove today/tonight I must say that H&R's are no joke! If you are considering coilovers, I would highly recomend H&Rs. Smooth, firm and tight...had me smiling the whole day.


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 12:09 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

you get what you pay for .. bump for h&r's !!!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Actually, I think the pic is a little misleading, it's even at all 4 corners. There's a 2 finger gap all the way around. I just took it for a good run today from Rockland to Newark airport via NJ tpk, back to Rockland via GSP, into Westchester then down to Canal St, up to the Cross Bx Expressway and Back to Westchester. I honestly can't believe how nice the ride is. I was a little fearful considering I had FK's on my old Passat, and it wasn't even as low as the A6 is and I hated to drive it in certain places, especially lower Manhattan and Brooklyn due to the harshness. But, given the different ranges of roadways I drove today/tonight I must say that H&R's are no joke! If you are considering coilovers, I would highly recomend H&Rs. Smooth, firm and tight...had me smiling the whole day.

_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 12:09 AM 4-11-2007_


so they arent harsh right? i have a 4.2 and im planning on buying coils and im just worried about not being able to adjust it if it is too harsh. from a sport suspension 4.2 would you say its a lot more harsh? i was also considering bilstein. only cuz they are adjustable.
i basically want to go kinda low but not have a completely harsh ride. still be able to soften it up a little at times









_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 8:52 AM 4-16-2007_


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 8:52 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (DTOYVR6)*

My 2.8 had the soft & cushy suspension so my ride would be softer than your 4.2 sport suspension. Given that, the amount of change from stock to H&R is greater for me than for you. If you've ever driven in a 3 series BMW then you have an idea of what you can expect. However, I know there are some f'ed up roads and highways in Queens and all of NYC for that matter, so if you really want the ability to keep the feel of your current set up then for piece of mind I'd say get the PSS9s. But, I personally don't think that is needed, but to each his own. 
Hope this helps you some.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

hey arent you with the brooklyn club? i use to drive the red mk3 jetta with the porsche wheels. maybe if i ever get a chance again ill come around there one day you can give me a ride in it.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (DTOYVR6)*

I think you have me confused with someone else. Anyway, I'm back in Italy for the time being so I wouldn't be able to let you take a ride, sorry.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

really i would have never thought there would be two avants that color dropped in brooklyn. anywayz no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (DTOYVR6)*

Do you have alot more room on the coils to lower it further ?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... ([email protected])*

I'm sure it can go lower, although I wasn't watching the whole process. I've seen other A6s on H&Rs that are lower than mine.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Love the look. Silver is my favorite color for the A6


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Installed H&R's on my avant... (btruby1)*

Silver is pretty nice, but also VERY common.


----------

